# Bike turns over slow, wont start



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an 08 grizzly 700, recently I replaced the head gasket and this started sometime after this. It will turn over extremely slow. I replaced the battery and it changed nothing. We went out to ride the other day, and when we got to their it decided to do it again. It's almost like their is too much compression for the starter to turn over. How would that of happened? Perhaps a compression relief that could be stopped up? If the grizzly even has one. This is very annoying. Anyone had any experience with this? extremely frustrating. This is posted in the kawi section because this seems to be where everyone hangs out, and hopefully someone here can chime in with any suggestions.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what caused you to replace the head gasket initially?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

It was blown. Water in the oil. Replaced it 2 times now from overheating issues.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Take spark plug out & turn the motor over a few times. See if that's ur problem. That happened on my lawn mower once. Took plug out spun motor a few times put it back in & no more problems


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:thinking:


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh I have tried that many times. It's not that. I can pull the spark plug out and it will turn like normal. Put it back in, and slow turn crap. It will start and run fine. it's just getting it started that's the problem. Its almost like too much compression for the starter. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like the starter is going out to me


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Might be the starter going out. The bike has about 2500 miles on it.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds like starter brushes are going out to me . not getting a good enough connection to turn over with good compression .


----------



## yamaman (Jan 18, 2010)

clean batt terms and clean ground where it connects to engine. clean all connections going to starter and starter solenoid. i would start here first. its quick and easy. good luck. disconnect ground wire from batt first.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I did clean everything up, to make sure it wasn't a corrosion issue. Which it isn't. It looks like I will be buying a new starter and hope that's it. I have been thinking the brushes were just too worn the whole time. It has always been constantly started and killed, over the last year we've had it.


----------

